# Erfolg "Bücherwurm"



## Umda (26. Oktober 2008)

_Edit: Vorrangig für Allys. Hordlerstädte werden nachträglich gelistet.

Hier eine Liste aller Bücher für den Erfolg "Bücherwurm".
Einige Bücher werdet Ihr *an anderen Orten ebendfalls* finden können,
allerdings wäre es nur verwirrend wenn ich sie doppelt aufliste.
Viel Spaß!_


*ÖSTLICHE KÖNIGREICHE*

*Tirisfal
*
	Aegwynn und die Drachenjagd (Brill - Gasthaus,oben)

*Southshore*

	Kel'Thuzad und das Entstehen der Geißel (Gasthaus, oben)
	Die Geburt des Lichkönigs (Gasthaus, oben)

*Scholo*

	Die Invasion von Draenor 	(1. Raum unter dem Übergang)
	Der Triumph des Lichkönigs	(2. Raum, Treppe links runter)
	Die Sieben Königreiche		(2. Raum, Treppe rechts runter)

*Ironforge (Halle der Forscher)*

	Die Schlacht von Grim Batol
	Die alten Götter und die Ordnung von Azeroth
	Der Bund der Drachenschwärme
	Eisenschmiede - Das Erwachen der Zwerge
	Krieg der Drei Hämmer
	Arathor und die Trollkriege
	Bürgerkrieg in den Pestländern (auch SW)
	Die Allianz von Lordaeron (auch SW)
	Aufstieg der Horde

*Loch Modan*

	Der Letzte Wächter
*
Stormwind (Königliche Bibliothek)*

	Die Allianz von Lordaeron (auch IF)
	Die Wächter von Tirisfal
	Folgen des Zweiten Krieges
	Bürgerkrieg in den Pestländern (auch IF)
	Jenseits des Dunklen Portals
	Die Kaldorei und der Brunnen der Ewigkeit
	Die neue Horde

	Der Krieg der Spinne (BG-Raum in der Burg)


*Goldshire *

	Eiskrone und Frostthron (Gasthaus,oben)

*Wald von Elwynn*

	Die Lethargie der Orcs (Holzfällerlager des Osttals)

*Lakeshire *

	Das Dunkle Portal und der Untergang von Sturmwind (Gasthaus,oben)

*Darkshire*

	Kil'jaeden und der Schattenpakt (Gasthaus, oben)
	Die Gründung von Quel'Thalas (Gasthaus, oben)

*Booty Bay (nahe Sea Wolf McKinley)*

	Die Schildwachen und die lange Wacht
	Die Zwillingsimperien 
	Der Fall des Imperiums 
	Zorn des Seelenschinders
	Sonnenbrunnen - Der Fall von Quel'Thalas (Taverne, 2. Stock)




*KALIMDOR
*

*Darnassus*

	Der Weltenbaum und der Smaragdgrüne Traum (56,4 : Terasse der Handwerker)
	Der Krieg der Ahnen (49,16 : Terasse der Handwerker)
	Der aufstrebende Verräter (66,76 : Terasse der Händler)
	Aufstieg der Blutelfen (49,16 : Terasse der Handwerker)

*Astranaar*

	Die Geißel von Lordaeron

*Ratchet*

	Sargeras und der Verrat (Gasthaus, oben)
	Der Berg Hyjal und Illidans Geschenk (Gasthaus, oben)
	Die Verbannung der Hochelfen
	Archimondes Rückkehr und die Flucht nach Kalimdor

*Tanaris*

	Alter Hass - Die Kolonialisierung von Kalimdor (Flugpunkt)


Edit: *Für dieses Archievement gibt es leider weder einen Titel, noch viel mehr als 10 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

da sind doch paar bücher die führ hordler schwer zu ereichen sind oder nicht?


----------



## Hellfire1337 (26. Oktober 2008)

geilo werd ich mir als lesezeichen machen und die orte abklappern /sticky


----------



## :Blutkind: (26. Oktober 2008)

ich denke die bücher in den alli städten wirds auch in den  horde städten geben


----------



## Darkfregga (26. Oktober 2008)

WOW!! Vielen Dank, endlich hab ich ne Ahnung, wo die alle zu finden sind!


----------



## mookuh (26. Oktober 2008)

gilt diese liste für beide fraktionen?
ich glaub aber eher es gibt die bücher in den ally hauptstädten auch in horde hauptsädten


----------



## Ambushed (26. Oktober 2008)

was gibt es denn als Belohnung für diesen Erfolg? Einen schönen Titel? Oder ein interessantes Buch zum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malc0m (26. Oktober 2008)

_Tirisfal

Aegwynn und die Drachenjagd (Brill - Gasthaus,oben)
_


Liegt für Allys sehr viel einfacher auch in der Biblo in SW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (26. Oktober 2008)

du hast was vergessen...
in Kara liegen auch ein paar herum
ist mir heute aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst thx für infos (ich werd mir trotzdem nicht die mühe machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Malc0m (26. Oktober 2008)

_Die Verbannung der Hochelfen_

Wo soll das bitte in Ratchet liegen???


----------



## Leschko (26. Oktober 2008)

hm mklingt ja interesant mal sehn ich glaub ich werd das mal machen...


----------



## MaexxDesign (26. Oktober 2008)

Malc0m schrieb:


> _Die Verbannung der Hochelfen_
> 
> Wo soll das bitte in Ratchet liegen???


Suche ich auch noch.


----------



## Cupertino (26. Oktober 2008)

bekommt man dafür einen Titel oder ist das nur so ein Achievement wie "Töte Hogger" ??


----------



## Malc0m (26. Oktober 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Suche ich auch noch.



Das Haus neben dem Gasthaus, Oben auf dem Balkon, auf nem tisch


Was mir grad auffällt das:

"Aufstieg der Blutelfen"  in der Liste fehlt..  Aus ner andern Liste hab ichs das es angeblich in Scholo liegen soll

Edit:  Liegt auch in Darnasus genau im gleichen Haus wo auch "Der Krieg der Ahnen " liegt nur eine etage tiefer


----------



## Ren3gaid (26. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> da sind doch paar bücher die führ hordler schwer zu ereichen sind oder nicht?




nicht nur horde auch ally


----------



## Damiane (27. Oktober 2008)

vielen Dank für die Liste... Ich dachte schon, ich bekomme das achievement nie^^

Danke für die Mühe!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flocktarr (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Arbeit

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Hicks1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Einige Bücher bekommt ihr auch im Strat (Klosterteil). Die Bücher findet ihr im Gebäude Richtung Endboss. In den 2-3 Kammern.

Sind 4-6 skt. hab gestern leider net mitgezählt.


----------



## riggedi (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Infos, lieber TE. Werd mich demnächst mal ans Lesen machen.

Riggedi


----------



## youngceaser (27. Oktober 2008)

hab gedacht die bücher kommen erst mit Wotlk aber wenn man des jetzt schon machen kann jetzt nur noch fix scholo pre erledigen dann habe ich auch noch alle zugänge


----------



## Grobs (27. Oktober 2008)

sind denn das alle buecher?
bzw alle buecher die man derzeit erreichen kann!?

ich kann nur sagen
das in

scharlachrote kloster - bibliothek
schlomance
stratholme (kloster teil)

ne menge buecher liegen...aber glaub auch einige doppelt
zu mindest hab ich durch die 3 instanzen die haelfte an erforderlichen buechen gelesen


----------



## Pcasso (27. Oktober 2008)

sehr schöner thread, vielen dank für die mühe!

bin zwar hordler aber das is da sgeringste übel, einige davon sind ja trotzdem locker zu holen in den low lvl gebieten 

mfg

Pcasso - Nera'thor


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Oktober 2008)

"bücher" in die sufu eingegeben: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1117591


----------



## Damiane (27. Oktober 2008)

trotzdem /push   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (27. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlen 2 bücher und zwar die hinten in stormwind liegt eins wo deren ihr boss steht,und das aus Darnassus,,hat wer die eventuelll woanders noch gefunden??


Die wächter von tirisfall........stormwind
Der aufstrebende verätter ----Darnassus


----------



## Mandraken (27. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> da sind doch paar bücher die führ hordler schwer zu ereichen sind oder nicht?


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - in Zeile 1 des Postings steht, daß die liste primär für allies ist und hordler folgen werden :-)


----------



## Gähn1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Super :-)
Danke dir


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

> Der aufstrebende Verräter



das ist das einzige was mir (horde) noch fehlt....gibts das echt NUR in Darnassus?


----------



## Sedinja (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich empfehle euch die beiden Seiten:


http://de.wowhead.com/?achievement=1244

http://worstcase.wow-gilds.de/forum/index....mp;threadID=158



damit isses auch als Hordler kein problem an die Bücher zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bash00r (29. Oktober 2008)

/push und /sticky


----------



## Schleppel (29. Oktober 2008)

nein, sind die selben Listen und sind unvollständig

Der aufstrebende Verräter ist immernoch nur Darnassus
und die Aufstieg der BLutelfen auch NUR Scholo...obwohl wir ihn bereits in ratchet gefudnen haben


----------



## Belsina5 (29. Oktober 2008)

im scharlachroten kloster in der bibliothek habe ich auch noch einige bücher endeckt


----------



## ziglinne (29. Oktober 2008)

Den Aufstrebenden Verräter findest du auch in Silbermond, beim Zauberstabhändler. 

zig


----------



## Schleppel (31. Oktober 2008)

mh danke mal sehen.
*"Die Wächter vonTirisfal"* habich auch nur in *SW* gefunden, das war trotz sprint evasion, vanish, stealth ein durchsterben....

so was ich gefunden hab noch:

*"Ironforge-The Awakening of the Dwarves"* und *"The Battle of Grim Batol"* in *Mulgore*, bei der *Bael´dun Digsite*, im Westen. ganz oben auf dem langen Tisch unter der Zeltplane...vorm Amboß


----------



## Hicks1 (31. Oktober 2008)

War gestern im Düsterbruch. Den Weg könnt ihr euch sparren. Sind keine Bücher zu finden.


----------



## Imira (31. Oktober 2008)

geht doch einfach in einen der anderen zig Threads zu diesem Thema, da gibbet sogar Links wo man ALLE Bücher sieht und sogar mit Map


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Gibts so ne Liste auch für die Horde? :/


----------



## Draelia (31. Oktober 2008)

Haut rein, hab den Titel shcon nen Tag nach Einführung der Achivements gehabt.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

habs inzw auch schon^^



> da gibbet sogar Links wo man ALLE Bücher



du meinst sicher auf wowhead.com oder?^^ zum 4ten mal nein die liste ist nicht komplett, bis jetzt hat mir noch keiner eine zeigen können ^^


----------



## Excotus (1. November 2008)

Hab den Erfolg fertig bis auf die Dalaran Bücher das war anstrengend...
Grüße Excotus


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

> Hab den Erfolg fertig bis auf die Dalaran Bücher das war anstrengend...



der eine erfolg "Well Read" ist jetzt schon komplett machbar, gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dalaran sind andere achievements


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (1. November 2008)

Die 10 Punkte ist es bestimmt Wert gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excotus (1. November 2008)

Ohh da hat mir einer aus der Gilde dann müll erzählt hatte gefragt wo das Buch is der hatte gesagt das gibts noch net nur in Dalaran


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

welches denn


----------



## Excotus (1. November 2008)

Ich glaube es war "Der aufstrebende Veräter" hab grade kb nach zu gucken


----------



## Allyminator @ Thrall (1. November 2008)

Der Erfolg "Bücherwurm" ist jetzt schon zu bekommen, ich habe ihn auch bereits abgeschlossen.
Sämtliche Bücher existieren, alle davon sind in der alten Welt von Azeroth zu finden.


----------



## klogmo (1. November 2008)

Es liegen bestimmt ein Viertel aller Bücher die man braucht im Kloster rum. Hab jetzt nur - man glaubt es kaum - die Bibliothek durchgeguckt, aber dort findet man alle möglichen Bücher die IRgendeinen Krieg beschreiben.


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

Kloster und Scholo sind eine Menge ja.....


----------



## youngceaser (1. November 2008)

Mandraken schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - in Zeile 1 des Postings steht, daß die liste primär für allies ist und hordler folgen werden :-)


noch besser lesen da steht das es ediert wurde


----------



## Darkraistlin (10. November 2008)

Nette Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/push


----------



## Meralu (14. Dezember 2008)

Malc0m schrieb:


> _Die Verbannung der Hochelfen_
> 
> Wo soll das bitte in Ratchet liegen???



Das soll oben auf dem Balkon liegen.


----------



## Sankero (24. Dezember 2008)

Umda schrieb:


> *Lakeshire *
> 
> Das Dunkle Portal und der Untergang von Sturmwind (Gasthaus,oben)



Im rathaus liegt auch das buch 
*
Krieg der drei Hämmer*


----------



## hamletstar (31. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Tipp an alle Schurken,
Bücherlesen hebt die Verstohlenheit nicht auf, was die Sache in Instanzen doch arg vereinfacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müsste als Druide auch funktionieren, allerdings fehlen mir da die eigenen Erfahrungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurke rules! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

